# HELP!!! i just found a baby magpie, fallen from his nest!!!i



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

i just found a little baby magpie that has been blown/fallen from his nest. 

I have a few questions:
*can i LEGALLY look after him myself? (i'm in nsw)
*if i can, what should i feed him?

i checked him over, his feet grip well, he can flap his wings the only thing that concerns me is one of his eyes is partly shut, but i suppose that could be partly due to his very young age.

thanks in advance!


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Find a bucket, put a stick in the side so he can reach the top to perch and hang it as high as possible in the closest tree to the nest where he was found (make sure to drill a hole in the bottom of the bucket so water can drain out.

Legally keeping it and raising it no.

if you do string him up in the bucket check to make sure the parents are coming down to feed him

Some Info

http://www.cws.org.au/getcloser/images/pdf/babybirdposter.pdf

And this one

http://www.cws.org.au/getcloser/images/pdf/Baby Bird Management.pdf


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 7, 2012)

Is it feathered?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks Jedi.


Yes steve he has feathers.

heres some pics.








we are just about to get a massive storm through here, so i will put him out first thing in the morning.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 7, 2012)

Sure it's a magpie? Looks awfully black to me.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Sure it's a magpie? Looks awfully black to me.



I'd say you have yourself a currawong there,

If you want to feed it anything they'll take pinkie mice or bits of cut up mouse


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 7, 2012)

its not a magpie they are grey with white when young 

also they usually have bad worms and lice to be careful make sure you wash your hands 

Cathy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

he looks like his feathers have just come in.. we have magpies out the front all the time so i had just assumed.

there is a ladie on here that is a wildlife carer up here (central coast, nsw) but i cant remember her name for the life of me.

- - - Updated - - -



jedi_339 said:


> I'd say you have yourself a currawong there,
> 
> If you want to feed it anything they'll take pinkie mice or bits of cut up mouse



rats? i only have hopper atm.

- - - Updated - - -

after googling currawongs it appears i have currawongs in my front every day lol.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> he looks like his feathers have just come in.. we have magpies out the front all the time so i had just assumed.
> 
> rats? i only have hopper atm.




He's got pretty decent feathers, he would be very close to learning to fly, I reckon he'd probably be already stretching his muscles and flapping occasionally strengthening himself.

Hopper rats will be fine, if you think they are to big then just cut them in half, wave them around above him till he opens his beak and it'll go down easily.


Just be aware if he was booted from the nest the mother bird often has a much better instinct when something is wrong then we do, I've known of baby birds booted from the nest, then within 3 or 4 days with a carer they realise the legs are not working properly or the bird will just die mysteriously with no explanation.

As soon as you can tomorrow stick the bucket in a tree as per those links and just check throughout the day that the adult is visiting the baby and he should be fine.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks so much for your help jedi. should i just feed him if he starts squawking?


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah give him a feed then put him to bed in a box with a towel in a warm dark spot. (make sure the box has a lid :lol

And no problem, now you know for next time too


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

i have him in a washing basket with a towel in it and over it? will that do? i can't find a box anywhere atm. ill defrost him a rat after i finish my freshly caught flathead 

- - - Updated - - -

what about water?

- - - Updated - - -

what about water?


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> i have him in a washing basket with a towel in it and over it? will that do? i can't find a box anywhere atm. ill defrost him a rat after i finish my freshly caught flathead



Hmmm, freshly caught flathead sounds good, I don't even know what's for dinner tonight, ahh the joys and mystique of camp food :lol:

Without seeing the basket it's hard to say, so long as he is secure and can't get out and no little children or pets can get into it then it should be fine.

If he opens his mouth for food you can drop a few little drops of water onto the inside of the tip of his beak, he should be old enough now to realise which way to swallow water and not choke, but only do a very few drops at a time and do it slowly, you should gauge his response and you'll get a feel for how much and how quickly to drip it in in no time flat.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah thats why i put him in there, cos we have the fluffy thing and Tilly around. he seems quite content in there. 

what about water? lol, you must have edited after i read your post.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 7, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet that tickles?


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 7, 2012)

snake food?


----------



## reb01 (Nov 7, 2012)

Doesnt look like a magpie to me thou


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

reb01 said:


> Doesnt look like a magpie to me thou




we've already been through that. its a currawong.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> we've already been through that. its a currawong.




See above regarding the watering, I added it into the last post.

I'm off work for the afternoon now, so I won't be back on to check the comp until 6am in the morning.

Good Luck and hope it goes well for the night


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks again for all your help! i have gien him some water and i'm defrosting a rat now.


----------



## Taylor125_2 (Nov 7, 2012)

warm soggy wheatbix mixed with water. Lots of good stuff


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

So is he a grey currawong or a pied currawong? most likely pied but ive never seen a baby currawong so i dont know how to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> So is he a grey currawong or a pied currawong? most likely pied but ive never seen a baby currawong so i dont know how to tell the difference between the two.




um no idea lol. pied would mean that it had white on its head wouldnt it? looking at google i'd saY he's a pied, but i dont know anything about birds.

he just wolfed down half a hopper rat. very happy with that.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can u see any white on him, under his tail area and the tips of the wings?
Glad he ate for u


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Can u see any white on him, under his tail area and the tips of the wings?
> Glad he ate for u




the tips of the tail feathers are white, now that i fed him i don't want to disturb him.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Id say he's a pied, my fav currawong species 

Yeh its best to let him sleep, just cover the basket with a towel, make sure it cant be knocked off and put him in a quiet/warm place for the night. prob just under ur bed maybe? so u can keep an eye on him.


----------



## Bec (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a wildlife carer of parrots but I will give u some advise to get u through the night and I will pm you when I can get to a computer. Get some mince and put it on skuers and feed it to it. This is what you feed all birds of pray when they come into care but we also use Insectivor mashed in with it. Legally u can't keep it and raise it up so I won't advise that. A baby that young wouldn't be eating mice yet so that's why mince is the best.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Id say he's a pied, my fav currawong species
> 
> Yeh its best to let him sleep, just cover the basket with a towel, make sure it cant be knocked off and put him in a quiet/warm place for the night. prob just under ur bed maybe? so u can keep an eye on him.




there is no "under" my bed, lol, plus the little yap yap running around. lol. i will put him in the spare room.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like a goer to me.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 7, 2012)

once the storm is past stick him back out where you found him, currawongs are a family group they will find him and look after him, if you raise it and then let it out it will be in their territory and they will flog it and probably kill it


----------



## congo_python (Nov 7, 2012)

They will eat strips of steak,mince as mentioned,pinky mice/rats ect.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 8, 2012)

How did you go Sezzzzzzzz?

Look forward to hearing the progress and how you go making a 'makeshift nest'


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

hey jedi. He went really well over night and is alot more lively this morning, so glad i didn't put the poor little thing in his make shift nest last night because it was windy and rainy last night.

one of the ladies that replied to the thread yesterday is a carer for birds and she gave me some more advice too, which was very helpful. 

She haS her concerns over the bucket method as the bird is so young so i'm waiting to hear back from a wildlife carer that is a member on here and hopefully she'll be able to come and get him or help me set up the bucket depending on her opinion.

i would love to look after him myself, but as i am not licensed to do so, its not an option. but i think i may have found my calling and may have to do whatever is necessary to become a carer.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> hey jedi. He went really well over night and is alot more lively this morning, so glad i didn't put the poor little thing in his make shift nest last night because it was windy and rainy last night.
> 
> one of the ladies that replied to the thread yesterday is a carer for birds and she gave me some more advice too, which was very helpful.
> 
> ...



Good to hear he went well, and that you've found yourself a passion.

In terms of the bucket, it acts as a makeshift nest, unless the adult bird has booted the baby out for health reasons the adults will come down and feed and protect the young, I've witnessed them sitting on young birds at night in a bucket to keep them warm.

I will try not to say anything too disparaging about wildlife carers as they perform a very important role and they do act out of the goodness of their own heart, however sometimes they have to be realistic. There should be no reason for this currawong to go into care unless the adult stops feeding it and if the carer states otherwise then it's a very selfish motivation.

Just my thoughts on the issue


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> Good to hear he went well, and that you've found yourself a passion.
> 
> In terms of the bucket, it acts as a makeshift nest, unless the adult bird has booted the baby out for health reasons the adults will come down and feed and protect the young, I've witnessed them sitting on young birds at night in a bucket to keep them warm.
> 
> ...



i have decided to try the bucket out because after contacting wires (no response) and another carer group here who had no idea what a currawong was, i feel like its the only viable option at this point. 

Mr wong, as Tilly has named him, just had another bit of rat and 10mls of water and hubby is out getting the bucket ready as i type.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2012)

They are very easy to feed and most large pythons eat them no worries


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

JasonL said:


> They are very easy to feed and most large pythons eat them no worries



lol, i only have little pythons.

i have just put him in his bucket up in the tree. mum and dad and another baby are way up the top.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2012)

Birds often feed their advanced chicks on the ground... until someones cat kills them anyways


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Birds often feed their advanced chicks on the ground... until someones cat kills them anyways




thats why i went with putting him up the tree, cos there are heaps of cats around here. And those indian mynahs.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh Currawongs eat Indian myna's chicks like their going out of fashion, which has increased currawong populations


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job so far, any signs of the parents coming down to check?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Oh Currawongs eat Indian myna's chicks like their going out of fashion, which has increased currawong populations



oh good! a few less of the bastard things around is good!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Albino93 said:


> Good job so far, any signs of the parents coming down to check?



not yet Albino.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Going to have to play the patience game lol

I used to see indian myna's all over the place a couple of years ago, this year ive probably only seen 5ish at the most.


----------



## zulu (Nov 8, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Going to have to play the patience game lol
> 
> I used to see indian myna's all over the place a couple of years ago, this year ive probably only seen 5ish at the most.



Heaps of indian mynas here in sydney west ,dam things take over, if i had an air rifle these days i would snot plenty.
Have native mynors, rainbow lorrikeets and butcher birds still ,probably because they are aggressive.
Hope the bird is alright jedi, good work !


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 8, 2012)

zulu said:


> Heaps of indian mynas here in sydney west ,dam things take over, if i had an air rifle these days i would snot plenty.
> Have native mynors, rainbow lorrikeets and butcher birds still ,probably because they are aggressive.
> Hope the bird is alright jedi, good work !



Slug gun works fine ( spring operated to )


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 8, 2012)

Hope all goes well with little fella


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

zulu said:


> Heaps of indian mynas here in sydney west ,dam things take over, if i had an air rifle these days i would snot plenty.
> Have native mynors, rainbow lorrikeets and butcher birds still ,probably because they are aggressive.
> Hope the bird is alright jedi, good work !



We moved here about 6 months ago from Toongabbie, and we used to only ever see Indian Mynahs. love living here and actually see some natives,.

Mr wong is doing great, his mum and dad didnt come back though so I am still waiting to hear back from WIRES.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to watch and feed the little house sparrow's aswell, even tho they arn't native i still liked watching them but they too have disappeared and i havnt seen one in a long time. Are they classed as a pest?

Has Mr wong been making calls? i highly doubt that his parents are gonna come back for him, are there any other carers near ur location that u could try and contact?


----------



## shell477 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> .
> 
> i would love to look after him myself, but as i am not licensed to do so, its not an option. but i think i may have found my calling and may have to do whatever is necessary to become a carer.



It is great fun! PM me if you wanna know how to go about it, but Im in Victoria so it might be different if you are in a different state


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

No calls whatsoever. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't get back to his family.

Still havent heard back from WIRES and the other place i contacted weren't interested. if WIRES don't get back to me tonight, ill take him to the vets tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



shell477 said:


> It is great fun! PM me if you wanna know how to go about it, but Im in Victoria so it might be different if you are in a different state




thanks Shell 

- - - Updated - - -

Naw, WIRES have been in contact and they are coming to get Mr Wong.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

At least u will know he's in safe hands and one day will be released back into the wild. 
Im sure Mr wong will thankyou.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> At least u will know he's in safe hands and one day will be released back into the wild.
> Im sure Mr wong will thankyou.




i know. Dreading telling Little miss though


----------



## Morgieo (Nov 8, 2012)

Id be calling wires. I used to raise wild life with my mum. (She was a licenced). He looks like he could be a carrawong, but he does have the Magpie whiskers. With out seeing him in person, I cant tell from those pics.

There are wild bird formulas that you can get from pet shops and normally your local vet, If you need to get water and food into him, this is your best bet.

I have raised heaps of birds from chicks.

Good luck with it, If you need more help, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Morgieo said:


> Id be calling wires. I used to raise wild life with my mum. (She was a licenced). He looks like he could be a carrawong, but he does have the Magpie whiskers. With out seeing him in person, I cant tell from those pics.
> 
> There are wild bird formulas that you can get from pet shops and normally your local vet, If you need to get water and food into him, this is your best bet.
> 
> ...



Im assuming u haven't read the whole thread


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr Wong is now in WIRES hands. The carer was very impressed with all that i had done for him so thank you all for your help! i don't know what i would've done otherwise!

oh, and don't tell hubby, but I have asked them to email me with details on how to become a carer.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can legally toss it back into the local park for the feral cats to chew on...but trying to keep it safe, warm and dry..OMG, you're breaking the LAW!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh damn, I got into this thread too late


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I'm pretty sure you can legally toss it back into the local park for the feral cats to chew on...but trying to keep it safe, warm and dry..OMG, you're breaking the LAW!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh damn, I got into this thread too late



LOL, I know.... ridiculous hey....


----------

